# Aquasoil for a 45p?



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's a link to calculating how much you need. Just plug in your numbers. 

Aqua Soil : AngelFins

I think substrate choice starts with plant choices first, personally speaking anyway. After that, livestock choices, then cosmetic aspect last.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Plants are pretty standard.

Anubias (doesn't apply)
Eleocharis sp. Mini
Crypts
Stems


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I am partial to ADA Aquasoil. Looks like your plant choices will enjoy it too. 

FWIW I have planted anubias roots (only roots) into Aquasoil but it might be too early to tell if the plants like it. One anubias nana plant I have on a small piece of stone very quickly creeped roots onto the Aquasoil that the stone was put in. I'm going to look at it as the plant telling me that it likes the soil.


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

I have a 45-P. I think 3L might not quite be enough (for my preference at least), I would also grab a 3L bag of the powder type Aquasoil to top it off with.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

locus said:


> I have a 45-P. I think 3L might not quite be enough (for my preference at least), I would also grab a 3L bag of the powder type Aquasoil to top it off with.


So maybe 6L of AS and 3L of powder?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

So I just punched in your 45 p dimensions in that calculator link above, used 6 cm depth for substrate, came up at 7L required volume. 

Looks like you're fine with 6L of Aquasoil and 3L of powder. 

Over here the 9L bag is only about double the price of the 3L bag, so I would just end up buying the 9L bag.

I guess another option would be to get a 3L bag of each, it probably would be fine (5 cm depth only needs 6L Aquasoil total).


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

Daisy Mae has a good point, better to have more substrate than you think you need. Any left over you can hang onto in case you want to use it later. 9 litres total sounds like a good bet.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

Go with the larger bag. I have found a need to later fill in low spots from erosion and AquaSoil loss as plants are pulled as they get old. I have added 25% more in a couple of years than I originally put in my tank.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Went with the 9L, thanks guys!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I was going to say 9L but I have never mixed regular with powder. 9L is about perfect for a 60P without much slope so it would be great for a 45P with slopes, without too much, you will have some left over. As someone said, when I bought mine, 3L was almost half of 9L so it just makes sense to go more. I know you already made your choice, just saying I would have done the same.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> I was going to say 9L but I have never mixed regular with powder. 9L is about perfect for a 60P without much slope so it would be great for a 45P with slopes, without too much, you will have some left over. As someone said, when I bought mine, 3L was almost half of 9L so it just makes sense to go more. I know you already made your choice, just saying I would have done the same.



Thanks Matt


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

once ive tried so called active substrates im never going back to anything else. ada aquasoil or any other brand is not so important. personaly i prefer ebigold over amazonia but the difference is not that big. 

prices at my place for 3L compared to 9L is ridicilously high so i just buy 9L bags and save it for later


----------

